# New product idea!



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was mixing a batch of Durabond 90 last night and had an idea. I wonder if USG or certainteed could invent an additve to use with all purpose pre mixed compound that would make it a setting compound. Kinda like when you add red hardener to Bondo??? Wouldn't that be a hoot!!! I hate mixing mud!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Just mix some quick set compound with your regular compound. Or... if you are fast... throw some plaster of paris in with you mix.

Actually, I am the opposite of you. I like to slow down the set time of compounds. I add alot of all purpose to my quick set to slow the dry time down. It also helps with the workability and tooling of the compound.

When I need to have something dry quicker, I mix up about 2 gallons at a time. I add about a quart of all purpose into a 2 gallon bucket and the rest quickset. I also give a squirt of dish soap to the mix. I get a little more work time from it and it is much more workable.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Just mix some quick set compound with your regular compound. Or... if you are fast... throw some plaster of paris in with you mix.
> 
> Actually, I am the opposite of you. I like to slow down the set time of compounds. I add alot of all purpose to my quick set to slow the dry time down. It also helps with the workability and tooling of the compound.
> 
> When I need to have something dry quicker, I mix up about 2 gallons at a time. I add about a quart of all purpose into a 2 gallon bucket and the rest quickset. I also give a squirt of dish soap to the mix. I get a little more work time from it and it is much more workable.


 
I like to use the durabond for strength and filling for the first coat and because I like mesh tape. I can get in in 90, but I wish it came in 210 like easy sand.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

At one time usg had a product that was given to me by a supplier it was a can of pre mix with a bag of hardner attached.You could use it out of the bucket like redi mix or add the hardner like a durabond.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I was mixing a batch of Durabond 90 last night and had an idea. I wonder if USG or certainteed could invent an additve to use with all purpose pre mixed compound that would make it a setting compound. Kinda like when you add red hardener to Bondo??? Wouldn't that be a hoot!!! I hate mixing mud!


 They have a readymix filler that comes with an additive i have a bucket in my garage that i have never used yet! I cant rememember its name i will get back 2 u on that 1!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

ell said:


> At one time usg had a product that was given to me by a supplier it was a can of pre mix with a bag of hardner attached.You could use it out of the bucket like redi mix or add the hardner like a durabond.


 Sorry just read ur post ! Thats the stuff in my garage by the sounds of it:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Murco has a product to add to bucket mud to set it. But they won't sell it to a "commoner" like me. Not sure why, except they want me to buy their High Set.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

accelerator is what Ive heard it called


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> accelerator is what Ive heard it called


 Yea i do beieve thats what its called:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ell said:


> At one time usg had a product that was given to me by a supplier it was a can of pre mix with a bag of hardner attached.You could use it out of the bucket like redi mix or add the hardner like a durabond.


I had to break out the 3.25 s ....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hre is the stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hre is the stuff:thumbsup:


So you guys put your name on your mud pails?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys USG makes a product to accelerate[ or retard the mix if using ezsand 45 and u want more time] I have 2 small containers left in garage if I cant get picture to you I know its on website---I,ll try to find!!http://www.usg.com/usg-plaster-accelerator.html


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with MT adding fast setting to taping compound works good. I did this last week . I had about 150' of bulkheads to do only 5" wide on the underside so I just mixed up the spin-blend and put the paper-face bead on and coated it as I went, by the time I finished up the last bead it was setting so I mixed up some more and skimmed them again. Took about and hour and a half. Went back next morning skimmed tight let dry and sanded it. Total perhaps 3 hours, net pay $550.00 not bad for a small job.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Total perhaps 3 hours, net pay $550.00 not bad for a small job.


I wish every job worked out like this.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

all you need is the dirty water from your last mix


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> all you need is the dirty water from your last mix


 
Good point.Not to many tapers around here know that.Funny how many variables in water can effect set times.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I like to use the durabond for strength and filling for the first coat and because I like mesh tape. I can get in in 90, but I wish it came in 210 like easy sand.


I got 90 mixed to 106 minutes.... now 105 mins....... 104 mins now:jester:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> all you need is the dirty water from your last mix


:yes: will turn 90 into 20 .........and 20 into ......:sweatdrop: oooooohhhh sh*t !!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I never get 20 min...I will start off with 90 or 45 with my tape coat then mix up the O **** water and dont stop till the job is doneand then I keep a little O **** water in a small tub and use it if I need the 1st coat to set up faster on the next job. O **** water is free and it works


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

catd7 said:


> i was mixing a batch of durabond 90 last night and had an idea. I wonder if usg or certainteed could invent an additve to use with all purpose pre mixed compound that would make it a setting compound. Kinda like when you add red hardener to bondo??? Wouldn't that be a hoot!!! I hate mixing mud!


 
shhh


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I like to use the durabond for strength and filling for the first coat and because I like mesh tape. I can get in in 90, but I wish it came in 210 like easy sand.


my old process was mesh the hole house with extreme mest tape and then durabond 90(not ez sand) the tape coat it all in the same day. I would mix the hole bag and use it all with out it getting hard (I work alone) it would take about 7 bags per house to do my tape coat in one day...90 was just right but then I thought why ...it nuts to do the hole house in durabond . its ok for small jobs 45 sheets or less becouse you can do 3 coats in one day but the hole house...no I stoped doing that ap mud is works for me on big jobs. I think fibafuse is changing me ..like it in the corners becouse the air can get through it and the mud will dry faster than paper tape becouse the paper traps the mud. sorry paper tapers 

there is all kinds of ways to mud and I like to mix it up a little ..yes if you want to mix and clean and mix and clean and do a small job 3 coats in one day make $600 in one day, yes you can but then the home owner says wow you make too much money and you are rippen me off !!! no more jobs for you but there are some that are very happy too. anyway bal bal bal you dont need 120 and if you think you do ...and you have to make 1/2 bags @ a time your two slow :furious:


----------

